# Overdosing EasyCarbo?



## Ray (18 Sep 2008)

Anyone any experience of this?  Instructions say go to 2x in a heavily planted tank but DO NOT EXCEED THE DOSE.

I have no livestock, and I know about fissdens, vallais, etc being effected.  Has anyone tried going higher?  If so how much higher?

Also if the objective is to nuke algae should I still add just before lights on or is it better to add after lights out so it hangs around longer.  I know it bio degrades but not sure how long that takes...?


----------



## johnny70 (18 Sep 2008)

I have dosed x3 with fish in the tank and not had any ill effects  

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Sep 2008)

I dose between 5ml and 10ml per day in my tank and so far haven't seen any bad effects, all I know is that I don't have any algae


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Sep 2008)

i have accidently dosed 5x over the reccomendation without bad effects.


----------



## Ray (18 Sep 2008)

Great, thanks guys - very helpful   .  I think I'll run with 4x dose for a week and see how it goes.  How long before the algae starts to suffer?  2 or 3 days?


----------



## johnny70 (19 Sep 2008)

with spot dosing the algae started to change colour approx 48hrs after first dosing the rest of the tank took that little bit longer


----------

